# How do tracks make money?



## Ernie P.

This thread was really touched off a few months ago. As we all know, a lot of RC tracks have closed their doors in the past year. When all was said and done, they just couldn’t afford to stay in business. I was chatting with one of the regular racers at Thunder Road. He was talking about his new chassis and charger. While we were talking, he mentioned why he had purchased the chassis and charger from an on-line retailer, rather than from me. After paying postage, he saved around $5.00 buying the chassis on-line. I pointed out that he could have saved at least $15.00 on the charger, by buying it from me. He said he hadn’t compared prices on the charger, but bought it on-line because he “Thought it would be cheaper, and wanted it right now; rather than having to wait until he could get to the track. It was just easier”.

But then, he launched into a ten minute diatribe about the “high cost of race fees”. (We charge $15.00 for a weekly race; $5.00 for practice days. That’s pretty much an average price for RC tracks, and has been pretty much the same throughout the industry for some years.) I pointed out that for his $15.00 entry fee, or $5.00 practice fee, I provide him with a track to race on, a computer setup to time racing and practice, electrical power, pit facilities, a track tire truer, a track Dyno, bathroom facilities, paper towels and free coffee; and I have to keep him safe, comfortable and warm for 8-12 hours or more. I compared the price of 8-12 hours of RC racing, with two or three hours at a movie theatre, or any other activity he might normally enjoy. He wasn’t impressed with my logic.

Okay; it’s tough for a store front hobby shop to compete with the prices of an on-line retailer. We all know that. I’m assuming we all agree on three points. Perhaps I’m wrong, but they are:
(1)	Every one wants the tracks to stay in business.
(2)	Tracks have to make a certain amount of money to stay in business.
(3)	Tracks can’t, because of the inherent overhead costs, compete with an on-line retailer who has, essentially, no overhead costs.
Personally, I’d be just as happy to concede the whole parts business to the on-line retailers. I could knock at least $20,000.00 off my overhead by doing so. But the racers seem to want tracks to have parts ready in case they break something. Of course, they’ll go to an on-line retailer when they want to stock up on spare parts or make a large purchase.

As far as I know, there are only two ways a track makes money; parts and entry fees. If you want to buy your parts on-line to save money, that only leaves entry/practice fees. It seems we are down to three possible outcomes:
(1)	Buy your parts where you race.
(2)	Be prepared to pay significantly higher race/entry fees.
(3)	Watch the tracks go under, one at a time.

So, let me ask the racers: “How would you prefer an RC track make money? Or, would you prefer to watch the tracks go under, one at a time, until you’re back in the parking lots"? It’s your choice. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## pepe

I know I've had this discussion before,but here goes my thoughts.

A RC track alone isn't going to make money,it's just not.I wouldn't even attempt to go in to the trackowner business with anything other than "It's a write off" mentality" as long as the track is breaking even the trackowner should be well "Happy".It takes an extremely dedicated person to be a track owner,(fortunatly, we have one)not to mention have another form of income, IMOP.


----------



## mr_meat68

well, being one of the guys that buys a lot of stuff online i'll give you my reason...

1) price isn't what makes me do it, it's availabilty. 
2) it's just so easy, a couple clicks and it's at your door in a few days. when a hobbyshp orders it, you'll probably get it a week later on race day, or when ya show up race day, ya hear "it's on back order, i should have it next time". that just doesn't work. where online, you can clearly see if it's backordered or not.
3) when i buy something, i probably need it yesterday.
4) if the hobbyshop has everything i need, i'll buy it there.

now i know it's impossible to stock every part unless you have a huge shop and a million bucks but i think a major key is to have a highly stocked hobbyshop (the right parts), offer mail orders to people that don't want to drive to your hobbyshop. all your overhead, etc.. that part sucks. i've been trying to help figure out a way to get around all of that with my local track owner... 4 years and i still came up with nothing. i think it's awesome you offer all of that suff at your track. we don't have a track truer, track dyno, free coffee, or available practice other than on race day. sounds like the problem isn't at your track. i give all track/ hobbyshop owners a lot of credit, i filled in for the local track one day while he was on call at work and i raced too..... not for me man, no way.

i hope i made sense somewhere in all of that, lol.

good luck man.


----------



## TEAM_lost.

i think all hobby shops should get an ebay account  no seriously because they can sell twice as much at half the cost, limit there opening times and still run the track, so it works out, also they should look at the cars the majority are driving and stock those parts mainly and a few others also, a good idea would to have 50/50 or raffels weekly, at the races.
my.02 cents


----------



## PD2

This topic has been discussed SEVERAL times here in Houston. At one point, Houston had 6 offroad tracks all running at the same time and covering various areas of town. All of them, except two, had onsite shops. Out of those two that did not have onsite shops, one is shutdown and the other opened an onsite shop after a new hobby shop owner took over the track. Out of the 4 other tracks that had shops, three closed completely down. So we are now down to 2 of the originals and one shop that just had an onroad track is about to open its offroad track too.

Now, as part of this discussion we covered many things that Ernie P. and mr_meat covered. The track owners had their opinions and we had ours.

To me, the Internet has drasticly changed the face of R/C tracks and shops! Going back less than 10 years ago, the number of online shoppers looking for R/C gear was a lot less than today. So local shops could support themselves. But now that there is the online shops, the locals not only have to compete with new stores (not to mentions the franchise chains like Hobby Town) but they have to compete with online store fronts too.

One of the things that came out of the discussions locally with store owners is that if you can walkin and show them parts, kits, whatever at a lower price online than in the shop they will match it, including the price for shipping for that part, kit, etc. As Ernie P. pointed out, if the difference is $5 then the shop gets the sale and its not a total loss of the sale at the end of the day. But what happens is the local racer quickly learns that the effort to prove that out and going through the hassle is not worth it and ends up buying it from the shop owner any way.

The biggest thing I personally do is that if I know I cannot get the parts from the local shop (specialty items like R/C Drag racing parts from GMS, Welburn, etc.) then I will order online. Otherwise, I do make efforts to buy locally because most shop owners have come to realize and know how to compete with the online shops.

I do like mr_meats idea about the shop offering mail order. If I go to the shop and they do not have it in stock and have to order it for me, that is fine - allow the option to have it direct shipped or drop shipped to an address for them and have the individual pay up front for that item so that they do not have to return to the shop. The cost in gas and time saved for that part will definitely increase sales in the shop.

Finally, the biggest thing that a shop owner can do is be willing to work with the local racers and communicate that thoroughly. I know that there are some shops that just flat out will not work with anyone on price - period. But for those that do and will, I think you need to be up front with that and get the word around. The more people know that you are willing to work with them the more that they will come to you first.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## reggie's dad

Two of the three racetracks in central N.Y. have extensive hobby shops covering all aspects of our sport plus planes/helios/scale trains etc ,I can't imagine any place going it on rc racing alone, and I think as time goes on they will be the only survivers, that said I try to buy all my supplies at the LHS and can usually get what I need, I do window shop at other online stores (some of them have rc tracks also) but only for prices.


----------



## OvalTrucker

My LHS (Jon's Hobby) is competitive with any online dealer or big mail order joint out there. He stock's almost all of what I need for airplanes and race cars.
If he does'nt have it, he'll get it in within a couple days.
Sometimes I pay a few bucks more and I am okay with that. He's a good guy and deserves to put food on his table too!


----------



## mr_meat68

i brought up that mail order deal because there is a track/hobbyshop about 2 hours north of me. small shop but they have everything you can think of. they do mail orders too, keeps my happy, keeps them in business, it's great.

now at the local track, we have a guy that comes in with all kinds of parts. awesome guy, awesome deals, pretty much stocks anything you ask him to. whatever he doesn't sell goes to ebay. latelt i've been buying whatever i need from him.

as far as hobbytown goes, if you can't beat their prices... then you're just a crook and deserve to go out of business.


----------



## BILL80

I've had run a track for years. We had a track with a well stocked rc shop. We gave all the regular racers a _racers discount card_. Basically a business card. Cheap to make. Anyway, this entitled the racers to a 10% discount off of all their purchases, except for the low markup stuff like kits, electronics and batteries. Our prices were already competitive so this extra incentive for the regular racers really did help.


----------



## PD2

BILL80 said:


> Anyway, this entitled the racers to a 10% discount off of all their purchases, except for the low markup stuff like kits, electronics and batteries. Our prices were already competitive so this extra incentive for the regular racers really did help.


You know, that is another great point to make. The mark up on R/C stuff is not in the kits, electronics or batteries - it is 100% in the parts. Parts have a HUGE mark up and can definitely make or break a shop, depending on how large or small of a mark up a shop does on the parts. I know this because at one time I had thought about doing my own setup and looked into the margins on what you stock. Kits, electronics (shockingly enough) and batteries are low to no margin. Parts for various kits and cars are huge!! That is definitely something to keep in mind when buying online as a racer. You can usually go to a store and get the exact same price and deal on kits, electronics and batteries, NEW, that you can find online. Parts is where shops can help out in pricing.

PD2


----------



## badassrevo

I have seen my share of shops and tracks close. I will try to support the local shops and I will buy something every time I go to the track if they have parts. It is kind of like going to the fair you have to come home with something.

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL HOBBY SHOP AND THEY WILL TREAT YOU RIGHT!


----------



## competionpark

My dad has a track that ill say straight up wont make money. We race at night with lights everywhere and between the scoring equipment and other time we cant possibly make money, however we love racing and wouldnt get to have me my dad and brother all there at the same time if we raced elsewhere. We stocked parts for a while but that pissed off the other hobbyshops to the point where they would tell racers not to come and race there. the main reason i see tracks not making money is that the locals dont support their tracks, you say to support the lhs, when they are trying to kill your business i say screw them ill get my stuff i dont stock from a different hobby shop. its hard for me because ive been on both sides of the fence and was spoiled early on when MSA was my local track and they had every part imaginable. I say if you can get a good group of locals and organize them into some sort of club it can work, but if you rely on travelers youll lose money bottom line


----------



## DJ1978

*Not Impossible.*

There are a lot of factors involved to have a successful track.
It all depends on what you consider making money too.....
Can you make a living just running a track??? I am not sure. With a hobby shop attached... maybe... 
If you were thinking of doing that, you would need to be diverse. Attracting many different kinds of racers. Oval and Road course on different days. Also maybe having the facility open to some flight hobbiest like helicopters also on non race days. Widening out and letting the community know you are in business and what you have to offer. I see so many places that are in business but MOST don't even know they are there. 
We have had sucess offering space for a hobby shop to come in and support the racing with out charging them a fee instead of opening a hobby shop ourselves. That way I can focus on a quality track and race.
We also built a smaller race track at a local fair and rented vehicles for the weekend to generate interest in the hobby. Handing out hundreds of flyers.
I only run my track every other weekend. It allows people to have a life outside of RC and still be able to schedule racing time. 
Focusing on a family atmosphere is very important. Features like hot food on site, clean restrooms and pits, and trying to run a smooth race program also contribute to a sucessful track. A large percentage of my racers only race with us in the winter.
Advertising is very important. Flyers at all local hobby shops within about a 100 mile radius. Additional flyers anywhere anyone will let you post them. Hardware store and grocery store bulliten boards, The boards at work. 
The track, Washtenaw RC Raceway is doing very well. We run Indoor dirt in the winter. I rent a huge building 200 ft X 70 ft with no barriers, at the local fairgrounds. We have averaged 170 entries per race for the last couple of years. We had our first race of the season last weekend and had 200 entries.
I keep a few rental vehicles on hand so people can try it and see if they like it before they go out and spend big bucks on a full package. 
My focus is not on making money.. but making sure we have a good place to race. The sucess is just a result of that attitude and a LOT of hard work. 
My "goal" is not, to make money...that is a bonus from the hard work. As long as I can pay the expenses and buy door prizes at the end of the year I will be happy. If the attendance stays up, I will be able to make some improvements on our equipment in the years to come. 
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## BullFrog

I don't buy parts on-line. I support the hobbyshops as much as I can.Simply I don't trust the internet and my ability on the computer to put a credit card number out there. However some shops do make money on there tracks if they actually supply parts for the racers.Then I've seen others not support the racers during the race night and they have allowed the pit venders to make money at their track.
Then I've seen another Track owner build a track and people will only come out to practice. They will even come out race day until it's time to race. Then they pack up and go home.If the track is not visible to the public that passes by or there is no notice that there is some sort of activity inside know knows?This I've seen many times.Traveling parking lot races help promote racing for a hobbyshop and get people going there to buy. Just my 2 cents from 25 years of racing.


----------



## McSmooth

I think permanent tracks every every right to charge MORE for entry fees. 

Go back about 10-15 years. Most of your racing was done by clubs in parking lots. Besides paying your $10, you had to setup and tear-down the tracks, volunteer to score the race, apply the sugar water, work radio impound, etc.

Now the permanent track opens, where you don't have to do ANY of that, but you still want to race for the same $10 fee? I'm surprised that in the last 20 years, I haven't seen permanent track fees meet or exceed $20. 

The racers have gotten quite spoiled and lazy over the years. Perhaps if they had to go back to the parking lot days, they might start thinking differently again. If the permanent tracks keep closing, that's exactly where they'll be.


----------



## FishRC

For a track to keep going at the level most of us expect to have a well set up and amintained track. We want power, water, tables and chairs. The Transponder system must be up to date and the carpet/dirt new or is good shape. This time of year the building has to be well heated and ventilated. Lighting better be top notch and food as well as parts within short walking distance.

With all this in mind, all to many will gripe about opening there wallet and paying $15 for a race day. Even at $15 for an outdoor track and $20 for an indoor track there are enough racers that will not race for that price, or if they do, will crab about it.

The track owner then has to look at there choices can they get enough racers at a lower price to cover things, run at a higher price and pray enough drivers come race.

Most track operators do it so they have a track to run at. VERY few ever maky any money. Most work there tail off so they have a track and stay in it till there either burned out or broke.


----------



## swtour

> As far as I know, there are only two ways a track makes money; parts and entry fees.


Ernie - FOOD and DRINKS, Keep the racers AT the track for Lunch, maybe offer sometype of Breakfast...don't let them go to McDonald's. 

(Let me see what all I have for AMB20 stuff...and what I have I'd be willing to seperate)


----------



## swtour

McSmooth said:


> The racers have gotten quite spoiled and lazy over the years. Perhaps if they had to go back to the parking lot days, they might start thinking differently again. If the permanent tracks keep closing, that's exactly where they'll be.


I've actually taken some of our Paved Oval series races BACK to "grassroots" parking lot type racing this year. The racing was GREAT...we had MORE spectators THIS year then we've had in Years. Back when RACING was HUGE...a LOT of the racing WAS in parking lots...in a place where the racing could be seen. The biggest problem w/ most TRACKS is that they are hidden away from drive by or walk by traffic. Nobody gets to see us having our fun. At a local shopping center, school or auto dealer parking lot...we can get a crowd.

I know CALIF. rent is WAY high compared to a lot of the country, but anywhere you put a track it's EXPENSIVE to build and maintain a track. The surface has to be maintained..and cleaned on race days...somebody usually has to get paid to do that...or else the track owner is working essentially for FREE doing it himself.


----------



## Craig

FishRC said:


> With all this in mind, all to many will gripe about opening there wallet and paying $15 for a race day. Even at $15 for an outdoor track and $20 for an indoor track there are enough racers that will not race for that price, or if they do, will crab about it.
> 
> Most track operators do it so they have a track to run at. VERY few ever make any money. Most work there tail off so they have a track and stay in it till there either burned out or broke.


So true. It killed me to see someone spend $450 on a charger where 95% of the functions will never be used to run their Legends car, then whine, complain and fuss about the entry fee. If you don't want to pay the entry fee then don't, spectating is free. 

MOST racers don't have a clue the amount of work it takes to run a track. They think this person should donate 10's of thousands of dollars, all of his spare time and do this just for the goodness of the hobby. Why? Every track has a myriad of expenses that have to be paid on a regular basis not to mention maintenance and maybe improvements or renovations. If all you do is break even there's no extra for those other things. Plus if you're outdoor, the expenses are the same month to month whether you race or not. If you don't make enough extra to cover for the unexpected 2 week rain storms, how should the regular expenses get paid, out of the everloving trackowners home grocery fund? Sure his kids won't mind skipping a few meals so you can race your little car. 

Few people would enjoy just breaking even every month in their personal finances. What do you do whe the car needs tires or the water heater explodes? 

Tracks must make money, not just break even in order to be around for the long haul. Those that are just happy breaking even won't be around long because sooner or later the trackowner is going to go broke. It's just a matter of economics. 

I'd like to know one other venue where the owner should do it just for the betterment of the hobby. So why should RC trackowners be any different? And we're not talking about trying to make a living at it.


----------



## pepe

That all falls under BASIC financial mgmt,If a trackowners kids are missing meals after two weeks of not being able to race,you don't know what you're doing and don't need to be in the busines anyway.It takes a HUGE amount of commitment and behind the scenes work to run a track,we know this, this is nothing new to a veteran racer.


----------



## FishRC

Pepe, it usualy is that good management that new and veteran racers then turn and crab about why the track ower chose to do this or that. Yes, if a track has the regular rent and other costs to pay, and weather wipes out two weeks of racing, the bills likely are going to at least get tight or start to not meet the cost of operating. Tracks just can't bank that kind of money and not have racers asking why they pay so much if he track is holding back money. Veteran and novice both will rant on about how the track fees are too high and then in the next breath start on about the old carpet or the worn out transponders. 

Using basic financial management, no track would ever open as viable operation over the long haul. The simplet truth is only the manufacures have the chance to be helthy financial operations in RC.


----------



## erock1331

Add a strip club out back, a good wing joint, and a fully stocked bar to the track.
guaranteed to make $$$
lol


----------



## Craig

pepe said:


> That all falls under BASIC financial mgmt,If a trackowners kids are missing meals after two weeks of not being able to race,you don't know what you're doing and don't need to be in the busines anyway.It takes a HUGE amount of commitment and behind the scenes work to run a track,we know this, this is nothing new to a veteran racer.


AH yes but if he's just breaking even on a full month of racing as you say which is all he should expect, missing a few weeks, will have an affect. That's why tracks have to make money, not just break even from week to week.


----------



## RCMits

ive thought about starting a local track many times. in this day and age, everyone wants "profit", but it seems.. with the right motivation, attitude, its possible.

dan-o hit it on the head with "Focusing on a family atmosphere is very important. Features like hot food on site, clean restrooms and pits, and trying to run a smooth race program also contribute to a sucessful track" a couple posts back.

there IS no local track that is in "Los Angeles". Everything is in the outskirts of Los Angeles, at LEAST 40-50 miles in either direction for me. There are others, but these are the two biggest one. 

They dont even "advertise" anymore. The employees at one site are sub-par at times, and the facility is in dire need of a "womans touch" (not to be sexist in any way) if you know what i mean.

ive met a MANY great people at these tracks, and ive talked to many a great racer(s) online... and i see this hobby has happy people old and new...

now... just to come up with the funds.

ps. i only buy used online, and i always support the local track or hobbyshop for new itmes. i dont go to the hobbyshop to find 'help' as half the time the employees are there to make minimum wage, not because they know what "ESC" stands for.

i will say, locally, there are a few who race at non-permanent facilities and REALLY push the hobby to everyone and even sometimes at their own expense. i commend them for their efforts...

maybe ill win the lottery. ;-)


----------



## pepe

I WILL have a track in the near future,it won't be to make a profit though,just a tax write off.


----------



## bojo

our track has parts for almost every car place chargers and more .I buy all my parts at the track


----------



## Craig

pepe said:


> I WILL have a track in the near future,it won't be to make a profit though,just a tax write off.


I hope you do get to have a track of your own someday. 

Oh and BTW, you will have to have a become a legal business corporation as listed with the SC Department of Labor, Licensing and Regulations in order to list anything on your taxes. Then if after 5 years of showing a loss you will be audited, it's pretty much a given. If you aren't making any money after the first 2 years, the Powers that Be wonder why you are still in business and what you're up to. Just be very careful, it ain't as simple as it might seem.

Good luck and when will the doors be opening?


----------



## DJ1978

*Exciting News!!! Washtenaw RC Raceway*

Just thought you would like to know.
Washtenaw RC Raceway set a new entry total this weekend.
210 entries!!!

25 heats of racing. 3 qualifiers and a Main. It was a LONG day.. but when racing was over.... there were people who went out on the track to run for fun until I was packed and had to chase them out of the building at 2 am!!! 

With all the right pieces in place.... It can be done and you can have fun too!!
Dan


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Washtenaw has hit on a formula that works for their area. Track owners like Dan always seem very committed to making their facility a good place. I would hate to think how many hours he puts of his own time into that track. I've only been to Washtenaw once, but was very impressed by the overall facility and will probably go back early next year again. If you are within a 4 hour drive of Ann Arbor it is worth it to see how 1 person is managing to run a successful offroad program.

Tracks can make money if they find the right formula for their area. However, I think it all comes down to the owner or operator. Even a Starbucks is going to fail if it is in the wrong location or has a crappy manager.


----------



## pepe

Craig said:


> I hope you do get to have a track of your own someday.
> 
> Oh and BTW, you will have to have a become a legal business corporation as listed with the SC Department of Labor, Licensing and Regulations in order to list anything on your taxes. Then if after 5 years of showing a loss you will be audited, it's pretty much a given. If you aren't making any money after the first 2 years, the Powers that Be wonder why you are still in business and what you're up to. Just be very careful, it ain't as simple as it might seem.
> 
> Good luck and when will the doors be opening?


I'm already a LLC,and people have business that are tax write offs all the time,no I didn't say it was simple,but it is doable,that's what CPA's get paid for,LOL.


----------



## fivsomwhere

Does anyone stop to think it may be the manufacturers themselves that are killing the tracks. Im not talking about companies like Associated, Futaba, Novak, Trinity, etc.. I'm talking the companies we run against every week. Companies like Hyperdrive, BSR, KSG.. Companies that have so many drivers running for them no one has to buy parts at the track. Take for example the new track in Salisbury, TRD. You walk in and 8 out of 10 people racing are wearing a Hyperdrive shirt. Now only 3 or 4 of them are 100% but even a 25-50% racer will not shop at the track. I think if these manufacturers(companies) start backing off on all the "deals" they give, in the long run everyone will make out. The tracks, the racers, and finally the companies will be able to sell stuff cheaper in the long run. I have and still am under one of these umbrellas, but I have no problem buying stuff. Everyone wants something for free or for a reduced price but no one thinks about the track owners when they slap that new decal on their car. Then there is the problem of the track owners themselves(which I have been one). I would never open a facility without first having a place for my racers to sit, let alone plug in their equipment. But yet some places have "special rooms" for certain company drivers to pit with their nice benches, lights and chairs to sit on. I think Ernie does a heck of a job providing what he does at ThunderRoad, hes the type of owner that should be supported, not ones that cater to one or two specific groups of racers. In turn, I think if we limit some of these "deals" everyone will make out in the end. FLAME AWAY, but you know Im right.


----------



## general pedestr

My local(and only)track in my town only charges $2.00 for practice on sat. and $5.00 on race day! he doesnt have all the fancy schmany equip, nor does he need it. built the track cost him $2000. carpet squares:free. laptop and scoring system: free. Yeop u heard right..carpet squares. His wife sometimes makes snacks, and he charges .25 for a can of soda. HOW COOOL IS THAT?? With a 15 degree bank, his track is just plain fun to run on. step pins work for my mini-t. AND NO BENCH RACING either. its a totally laid back, and fun place to hang out. all were paying for is the lights and heat. LHS is stocking parts for us. so we get lint in the trucks.....BIG DEAL!!, just clean and go. it makes it just that much more FUN. MY track gets a %500 THUMBS UP.


----------



## SlowRCride

general pedestr said:


> My local(and only)track in my town only charges $2.00 for practice on sat. and $5.00 on race day! he doesnt have all the fancy schmany equip, nor does he need it. built the track cost him $2000. carpet squares:free. laptop and scoring system: free. Yeop u heard right..carpet squares. His wife sometimes makes snacks, and he charges .25 for a can of soda. HOW COOOL IS THAT?? With a 15 degree bank, his track is just plain fun to run on. step pins work for my mini-t. AND NO BENCH RACING either. its a totally laid back, and fun place to hang out. all were paying for is the lights and heat. LHS is stocking parts for us. so we get lint in the trucks.....BIG DEAL!!, just clean and go. it makes it just that much more FUN. MY track gets a %500 THUMBS UP.


 What is the name of this track and where is it located??


----------



## RCMits

pepe said:


> I'm already a LLC,and people have business that are tax write offs all the time,no I didn't say it was simple,but it is doable,that's what CPA's get paid for,LOL.


i been thinking about this more and more and more and more every day. i see how our local tracks are run, and i see what is needed.

so hopefully, in the new year, i can finally sit down and write a real good business plan, and lay down the foundation. 

will it make money?

if you have the right elements, food, good service and a good place for people to hang out, ... its doable.

alot of track owners think tracks run themselves, they dont.


----------



## afropuffracer

I agree with you totally, it is the guy who has to buy everything that keep this hobby afloat. I know that a few sponsered racers actually make a living at racing but that is just a small percentage. The focus for hobby shops IMO should be to provide a track, if you have the means, make sure the owner is knowledgable about the hobby. I can't tell you how many track I've been to and the person running the shop has no clue about what he/she is doing. Also be diverse in what you sell, be it airplanes, slot cars whatever, r/c cars is not the only hobby out there. If you know what your doing, you'll also know what parts to supply for your clientele. Compete with on-line retailers, offer price matching. It's better to get rid of your merchandise instead of having it collect dust on your shelves. Have your shop/track open at optimum hours(something that has to be figured out). And lastly, DO NOT ALIENATE THE NEW HOBBYIST!!!! These are the people who will keep your track/shop alive, don't run them away with attitude. If a track/shop can do these things you'll probably have success, which is what all of us wants right?


----------



## jspiker77

Ok ... I have to say as former RC part manufacture and now just a hobbiest I have the best example ever ... I have decided rather than try and make money in this industry just enjoy it ... that being said I called my local oval track that has held many national events and asked them about different oval cars classes etc ... and all I received was bs ... ie they didn't have time for me so in turn i went to Racers Haven in Bakersfield CA my old stomping ground and dropped 4K on a new cars and parts to run onroad oval and offroad oval ... point being even though I have a track 20 miles from me I have no prob driving 70 miles to be comfortable CUSTOMER SERVICE MEANS EVERYTHING


----------



## bojo

I am a sponser driverand get good deals . but Iwill still buy some of my sponser stuff at the track .To help the track.


----------



## RCMits

jspiker77 said:


> Ok ... I have to say as former RC part manufacture and now just a hobbiest I have the best example ever ... I have decided rather than try and make money in this industry just enjoy it ... that being said I called my local oval track that has held many national events and asked them about different oval cars classes etc ... and all I received was bs ... ie they didn't have time for me so in turn i went to Racers Haven in Bakersfield CA my old stomping ground and dropped 4K on a new cars and parts to run onroad oval and offroad oval ... point being even though I have a track 20 miles from me I have no prob driving 70 miles to be comfortable CUSTOMER SERVICE MEANS EVERYTHING


on a note about racers haven..........

i live in sunny socal. there was a time when i thought i was going to run dirt oval again. i read alot of the sites, and even read like hours on dirtoval dot com, but i didnt know what i needed to run there. i ran oval back back back in 1990, so im a bit lost.

i called racers haven, and a guy spent like 20 mins on the phone with me giving me tips and pointers on getting what i had to a point where i could race. i didnt go that way yet, since its a BIT far for me literally, but that left a very good note in my head.

i have friends living that way and i pointed them to there for interest in the hobby. guess what... they race now.

now.... lets take the local hobbyshops in my area. no care, just sell. no knowledge, dont even say "hi can i help you find anything today?. sigh


----------

